
Twitter squatting - paulsb
http://www.networkworld.com/community/node/34635
======
lsemel
There are no ownership rights in a twitter name. I had some company names and
they were reverted over to the companies by twitter itself.

~~~
sjs382
Do you know the process to get a name's ownership?

------
ivankirigin
When tipjoy launched, Mark Mayhew ( <http://markmayhew.com/> ) claimed
<http://twitter.com/tipjoy> for us, and gave me the keys. It was really nice.

------
brm
If you're using twitter to engage people and not just push content then your
name shouldnt matter much as it will show up in your @replies...

If, like most corporations, you still see twitter as a push tool then yeah
you're screwed because people wont be able to type your brand name and find
you.

Twitter seems to be pretty good about turning over trademarks though

------
pchristensen
And pchristensen is taken. Thanks for giving me the top too late,
networkworld.com.

------
PStamatiou
I did that. @WordPress was originally mine but I gave over the keys when I met
up with Matt at some event.

------
wmf
Flat centralized namespaces are bad; creating new ones is worse.

